# PLEASE HELP me find video/x-pn-jpeg-plugin



## therevsue (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi there. Thanks in advance for the help. I REALLY need to find a free download of a video/x-pn-jpeg-plugin for the real player I have on my machine. I run windows 98 (it runs me now) and I have not been able to open a file I have for the last two weeks. Please tell me where I can get this thing. and how to install it. Please Help Me Here. Thanks to everyone. Especially this site!


----------



## toddsyr (Dec 1, 2004)

If this is a part of Real Player and nobody offers better advice, simply uninstall Real Player, reboot the PC, then re-install Real player. I tried to find the specific plug-in doing a google search, but found nothing useful. If this is something not part of Realplayer, then you may wish to install the K-lite codec package, also called Media Player Classic. I was having a problem viewing certain video files until a TSG member steered me to this. Now I have no video problems. You can download K-lite at: http://www.free-codecs.com/download/K_Lite_Codec_Pack.htm 
Hope this helps, Todd.


----------



## therevsue (Dec 21, 2004)

thank you todd. I have tried to download the k-lite codex pack. Now my machine tells me it does not have a driver. I really feel dumb, dumb and dumber. please email me directly if you can as I am also annoying the site help people because I am so stupid. Oh how I wish this were able to be done on my MAC but it is not new enough. I have an old powerbook so this PC is the new evil/great thing I must learn rapidly. But before anything I need to get the old plugin, that is if the download I just did, did not wipe that out. The file now appears as a new icon in the download of the k-lite thing. I guess I need the driver.. (i know what a driver is, I think) but I have no idea what to do next. you have been very kind and I thank you for that. all the best [email protected]


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What file are you running? a Real-specific (RAM, RM RL etc) file or a generic (MPG, MPEG etc). If the latter, try using Winamp as it support most of the common video files (though what you wrote down looks like a picture ??  )


----------



## toddsyr (Dec 1, 2004)

First of all, edit your post and remove your e-mail address, unless you like spam, lol. People surf forums for them. Don't feel dumb, if we all knew everything, forums like this would be useless. Which driver does your machine tell you that you need? What version of Windows are you using also? If you know how to get into "Device Manager", do so and remove anything with a warning emblem next to it, then re-boot. In Windows 98 : Hit START, then hit SETTINGS, then hit CONTROL PANEL, then double click on the SYSTEM folder, then click on DEVICE MANAGER tab. Anything with an exclamation point to the left of it should be removed, then reboot the PC. Windows should then install any needed drivers. Make sure you have your Windows install disk handy in case it asks for it. OR..... tell me which driver your PC is asking you for, and I will search for it and tell you where you can get it. I don't know alot about PC's either, but am always willing to try, especially when nobody else replies to a post. T.


----------



## toddsyr (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks for jumpimg in Tidus4Yuna, sure you have more experience than I.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

sue, I see you've finally found your thread, thank you.

I didn't mean to come off so rough earlier, so accept my apologies if I did. I just couldn't for the life of me figure out what you might have been doing wrong where you weren't able to post back to this thread 


BTW, welcome to TSG


----------

